# What were we eating in the 60's?



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

In the 60's we finally got into fondue in a big way, not only cheese and chocolate fondue, but meat and vegetables cooked at the table with lots of sauces and stuff.



This is one I missed (thankfully): Bananas wrapped in ham with hollandaise.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2017)

Seems like the 60's had lots of Hawaiian themed patio meals and drinks from Trader Vic!

Also Lipton soup dip and pot roast, rolls in a tube and frozen cream of  shrimp soup, better living through science products.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

And just when you thought you'd seen the last of the gelatin molds...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2017)

Jello and Campbell's soup have had a huge impact on the way America eats, just look at any small town church cookbook, LOL!!!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Jello and Campbell's soup have had a huge impact on the way America eats, just look at any small town church cookbook, LOL!!!



And they're still around. Look at tuna casserole or that green bean casserole that's become a Thanksgiving staple.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> And they're still around. Look at tuna casserole or that green bean casserole that's become a Thanksgiving staple.



and the Pilgrims wept, LOL!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2017)

Lipton onion soup  dip
Chicken Divan- or was that from the 70's?
Instant mashed potatoes
Buffalo chicken wings


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 4, 2017)

I wasn't eating but drinking this before going to High School in the morning mostly because I was always running late. 
And it might have had all the minerals & vitamins I needed for a good breakfast, but I was always hungry a few hours later ..  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uekRYvp3YpQ


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2017)

I got two fondue pots for wedding presents in 1969.  Regifted one of them for the next friend's wedding, I'll admit.  Used the other one once and then packed it away.

Let's see...1960's....canned hams baked studded with pineapple rings, cloves and maraschino cherries.  Pizza, of course, at every opportunity.  Tuna melts.  Many varieties of casseroles in which ground beef and Velveeta Cheese were the main ingredients.  Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2017)

Patty Melts-

Seeded rye bread, grilled with Swiss cheese, a hamburger patty and fried onions. Nice and greasy. Served with a garlic dill pickle and a tiny cup of cole slaw.  A killer, but it tasted so good. 

Actually, at least 20 years since my last Patty Melt, a friend and I met for coffee at the old "Friendly's" chain that used to serve that thing. It was still on the menu! Yep, we both ordered it with fries too, LOL!  Still tasty.

We made our server laugh with our memories. Fun.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> I wasn't eating but drinking this before going to High School in the morning mostly because I was always running late.
> And it might have had all the minerals & vitamins I needed for a good breakfast, but I was always hungry a few hours later ..
> 
> 
> ...




I almost forgot about Carnation Instant Breakfast! I drank that a few different times too, I think to lose weight. As I recall it didn't do much.

RadishRose, Patty Melts - I bet they still serve those in diners. They survived the 60's.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2017)

Crumbled up potato chips on top of casseroles.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Crumbled up potato chips on top of casseroles.



I remember when my sister and I used to get excited over having a TV dinner and dessert was usually one of these frozen pies, I think the pies were 3 for a dollar!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 5, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Crumbled up potato chips on top of casseroles.



I can remember friends having TV Dinner Parties where everyone would bring a TV dinner and we'd watch old movies on TV.


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2017)

I drove my mother crazy begging for a TV dinner; I thought that was the epitome of "modernity" and, yes, sophistication. (OK, so my concept of sophistication was rather low on the scale.....) 

So she finally broke down and bought me one.  Man, was that thing awful!  Yuck.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2017)

jujube said:


> I drove my mother crazy begging for a TV dinner; I thought that was the epitome of "modernity" and, yes, sophistication. (OK, so my concept of sophistication was rather low on the scale.....)
> 
> So she finally broke down and bought me one.  Man, was that thing awful!  Yuck.



We only had them a few times. I agree they were awful, but I did like one- the roast turkey dinner. I think that may have been the first one they made. 

I always loved chicken pot-pies and I still do although I will only eat them once or twice a year. While I still like them, they tasted somewhat better when I was a kid.


----------

